# Your Superbowl Menu



## johnpma (Jan 30, 2015)

***Sam Winter Lager***
Meatballs
Hot Wings
Teriyaki Wings
Homemade Mac & Cheese
Spinach Dip & Chips

Football shaped marble cake with chocolate frosting


yes!


----------



## CRE10 (Jan 30, 2015)

This is breakfast.


----------



## Bobbin (Jan 30, 2015)

I think the Super Bowl is tantamount to watching paint dry.  Sorry.  Food? I'm sure there will be a buffet of sorts... nachos? crudités? and a similarly easy, eat off your lap entre (tacos, burgers? dunno).  I plan to partake and quietly retreat to my very own clubhouse, leaving the good man in peace and not breaking his concentration on the Big Game.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Jan 30, 2015)

Barring any major snags, it'll be quite the spread, prepared by others, enjoyed by me, in an atmosphere that will inspire relaxation while I scream and yell at the TV.  
Go Pats!


----------



## NWfuel (Jan 30, 2015)

Patriots on the menu in this Hawks house.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Jan 30, 2015)

I thought the Hawks were just going to the game so they wouldn't get fined!!


----------



## osagebow (Jan 30, 2015)

Made a Patriots souffle.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 31, 2015)

Fried sea hawk . . . tastes like chicken.


----------



## begreen (Jan 31, 2015)

Hmmm, does fried patriot taste like pork?


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Jan 31, 2015)

begreen said:


> Hmmm, does fried patriot taste like pork?


no tea with a little salt water? sea hawk just fowl.


----------



## osagebow (Jan 31, 2015)

begreen said:


> Hmmm, does fried patriot taste like pork?


It tastes like FREEDOM


----------



## begreen (Jan 31, 2015)

Ah, freedom fries again.


----------



## NWfuel (Jan 31, 2015)

Patriots will take about 6 minutes to be fully cooked. Green Bay only took 4 minutes to be well done!


----------



## Bobbin (Feb 1, 2015)

I made chili yesterday.  So, it'll be chili, jalapeno quesadillas, prolly a salad.  And when the good man returns home with eggs I'll make peanut butter cookies with Hershey kisses on top.  I will likely take my rations to my clubhouse and with any luck will see nothing of the game.    I love basketball, hockey, and baseball... but football and soccer leave me cold.  I had to laugh, Maine Public TV ran the last episode of Downton Abbey last night for those who might be unable to watch it at 3 PM this afternoon... .  I usually fall asleep before its regular air time, so watching it as a re-run is a matter of course for me.


----------



## begreen (Feb 1, 2015)

Don't forget the chef. Ouch! 

http://screencrush.com/snl-super-bowl-commercial-parody/


----------



## boo boo (Feb 1, 2015)

No guests this year keeping it simple
Ribs
wings
stuffed potatoes
Odules lager


----------



## Dix (Feb 1, 2015)

It's me and the Murph until later on, easy, simple.

My "Holy Moly Guacamole" (to quote Fred Sanford  ), salsa, cheese, some wings, no mayo coleslaw,and pulled pork.

I'm going to have some great lunches next week


----------



## fossil (Feb 1, 2015)

Two-course dinner


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 1, 2015)

Hannaford brand cinnamon Life cereal ... with milk.


----------



## begreen (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## btuser (Feb 2, 2015)

Pats wicked awesome


----------



## Dune (Feb 2, 2015)

Just crow, served to all Hawks fans. Bwahahahahaha


----------



## Dune (Feb 2, 2015)

begreen said:


> View attachment 152375


Oops, now I am hungry


----------



## begreen (Feb 2, 2015)

Dune said:


> Just crow, served to all Hawks fans. Bwahahahahaha


I wouldn't crow too loudly. The Pats were on the threshold of losing. It was only the worst call in Superbowl history and a great intercept that saved their butts. Great game none the less.


----------



## claydogg84 (Feb 2, 2015)

begreen said:


> I wouldn't crow too loudly. The Pats were on the threshold of losing. It was only the worst call in Superbowl history and a great intercept that saved their butts.



In the end, the only thing that matters is the win. Congrats to the Pats fans, and my wallet


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 2, 2015)

I hear that they believe the blimp was not properly inflated.


----------



## Dune (Feb 2, 2015)

begreen said:


> I wouldn't crow too loudly. The Pats were on the threshold of losing. It was only the worst call in Superbowl history and a great intercept that saved their butts. Great game none the less.


They do seem to win or come very close pretty often.


----------



## Dune (Feb 2, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> I hear that they believe the blimp was not properly inflated.


Also seems Carrol's brain must have deflated a bit at some point.


----------



## NWfuel (Feb 2, 2015)

That is how the ball bounces. Both teams played well and the Pats deserve the win. Go Hawks!


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 2, 2015)

I really enjoyed this game . . . mainly because it was not a blow out and could have gone either way . . . and other than a few bonehead moves both teams seemed to be playing quite well and seemed pretty evenly matched for the most part.

Loved that fantastic Seahawk "chest catch" . . . unbelievable . . . several picks from the normally near flawless Brady passing . . . and the Pat rookie with the 20 second interception . . . 

Now about that half time show . . .

I think I'm getting old . . . didn't know 95% of the songs that Katie Perry was singing . . . and thought that Missy Elliot (still have no idea as to who she is) was Salt and/or Pepper at first . . . more Lenny -- less psychedelic beach balls, palm trees and dancing sharks.

Still unsure how Perry managed so many wardrobe changes without a single wardrobe malfunction.


----------



## alforit (Feb 2, 2015)

Dune said:


> Also seems Carrol's brain must have deflated a bit at some point.



Been a Seahawks fan from the beginning........Inexcusable what Carroll did............Still waiting for Him to Apologize to the Seahawks fans and team members that weren't a part of that unbelievable ,on so many levels , play call.

He or they owe us the Truth about why they blew the superbowl for the hawks.

We will probably never know . But maybe someday the truth will come out in the wash..........Or maybe its best we don't find out..


----------



## alforit (Feb 2, 2015)

The dominant remembered story for superbowl 49 will be not so much that the Patriots won it , but that the Seahawks Blew it.

Nothing against the Patriots. It just is what it is.

Exciting as hell game though.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 2, 2015)

I have been laughing about this stuff all day. If he had handed it to Lynch and he got buried by the defensive line Carrol would have been an idiot. He went with the pass and he is an idiot.

Good grief. Not like they were ahead and lost on that play.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 2, 2015)

It was just one hell of a defensive play.


----------



## alforit (Feb 2, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> I have been laughing about this stuff all day. If he had handed it to Lynch and he got buried by the defensive line Carrol would have been an idiot. He went with the pass and he is an idiot.
> 
> Good grief. Not like they were ahead and lost on that play.



No offense BB but How long have you been watching football ?   Heh
I think the call situation spoke for itself.......No mystery there........Hence,  the massive reaction.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 2, 2015)

alforit said:


> No offense BB but How long have you been watching football ?



67 years.

Any call that doesn't work is the wrong one.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 2, 2015)

If Butler hadn't been on the ball, pun intended, and was one step slower...

Carroll would be being called a genius today.


----------



## alforit (Feb 3, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> 67 years.
> 
> Any call that doesn't work is the wrong one.




I see your point ..... And if it had worked it would have been looked at as "RISKY" and "GUTSY" and made Carroll and Wilson heroes.....Hmmm ......wouldn't that have been interesting.....Something to think about for those wondering why the hell they would make such a choice.

.....But that call decision, no matter how you flip or fluff it or twist it or turn it , was just the most risky , unsafe , unsound , illogical , possibly arrogant call I have seen on that kind of platform and with so much on the line and at stake and so much work and dedication that led up to it by the team............... and the fans too.   DISGUSTING is a good word.


----------



## claydogg84 (Feb 3, 2015)

alforit said:


> Been a Seahawks fan from the beginning........Inexcusable what Carroll did............Still waiting for Him to Apologize to the Seahawks fans and team members that weren't a part of that unbelievable ,on so many levels , play call.
> 
> He or they owe us the Truth about why they blew the superbowl for the hawks.
> 
> We will probably never know . But maybe someday the truth will come out in the wash..........Or maybe its best we don't find out..



He owes the fans nothing. He makes the decisions that will put the team in the best place to win, regardless of what spectators think. It's so easy to look back now and say what he should have done, but what if Lynch fumbled, or was stuffed? Are those things not possible? The coach didn't lose the game, he's not the one on the field - You're a selfish fan, period.


----------



## alforit (Feb 3, 2015)

claydogg84 said:


> He owes the fans nothing. He makes the decisions that will put the team in the best place to win, regardless of what spectators think. It's so easy to look back now and say what he should have done, but what if Lynch fumbled, or was stuffed? Are those things not possible? The coach didn't lose the game, he's not the one on the field - You're a selfish fan, period.



You think maybe your calling the wrong thing selfish ?    I think the call was.  My opinion , yes , but it would not be getting the reaction that its getting if it wasn't so..........Like I said before , the call situation speaks for itself.....That's why the reaction is so great.

It wasn't the fact that it was intercepted that was the issue. It was the timing of the choice of that call.........If lynch had fumbled then it would have sucked but it would have been the right call to run it first and then pass as the last option ....... That's why everyone is so freaked out


----------



## claydogg84 (Feb 3, 2015)

alforit said:


> You think maybe your calling the wrong thing selfish ?    I think the call was.  My opinion , yes , but it would not be getting the reaction that its getting if it wasn't so..........Like I said before , the call situation speaks for itself.....That's why the reaction is so great.
> 
> It wasn't the fact that is was intercepted that was the issue. It was the timing of the choice of that call.........If lynch had fumbled then it would have sucked but it would have been the right call to run it first and then pass as the last option ....... That's why everyone is so freaked out



It's the coaches call to make, that's what he's paid for. You want to be mad at someone? Be mad at Wilson for throwing an interception. And no, I'm not calling the wrong thing selfish - You feel as you're entitled to an apology. How about being thankful for being in the super bowl 2 years in a row? Go ahead and keep on being upset about the play call, it won't change anything, that I promise.


----------



## alforit (Feb 3, 2015)

claydogg84 said:


> It's the coaches call to make, that's what he's paid for. You want to be mad at someone? Be mad at Wilson for throwing an interception. And no, I'm not calling the wrong thing selfish - You feel as you're entitled to an apology. How about being thankful for being in the super bowl 2 years in a row? Go ahead and keep on being upset about the play call, it won't change anything, that I promise.



it was a really bad call........Wilson just executed what he was told to do. And yeah there is responsibility on his part. But if they had tried to run the ball first and failed and Wilson made the same play and it was intercepted then I Guarantee you that the response would have been totally different..........Yes we would have been disappointed but would have realized that they did all that they could have done in the safest and smartest way by giving the best odds for achieving the goal....... and that would have been all they could have done.

And the Focus would have been on why did they have Wilson pass in the first place on the 1 yard line ?  Did they not learn anything from the Packers game ? He threw 4 interceptions and was just coming off of that experience. That fact alone leads to the question of why put him in that situation in the first place  ? ?

And I don't think its me that deserves an apology but all the fans and team members who were pretty upset about it.


----------



## claydogg84 (Feb 3, 2015)

alforit said:


> And I don't think its just me that is owed an apology but all the fans and team members who were also pretty upset about it.



I keep laughing every time you say you're "owed" an apology. Carrol already accepted blame, now you want some sort of public shaming. You're nothing short of a child having a temper tantrum because you didn't win. The sense of entitlement is mind blowing, honestly. Super Bowl is over, they lost. Good news though, they will get another chance next year. Time for this thread to be closed.


----------



## alforit (Feb 3, 2015)

claydogg84 said:


> I keep laughing every time you say you're "owed" an apology. Carrol already accepted blame, now you want some sort of public shaming. You're nothing short of a child having a temper tantrum because you didn't win. The sense of entitlement is mind blowing, honestly. Super Bowl is over, they lost. Good news though, they will get another chance next year. Time for this thread to be closed.




Dude , It was a really bad call.   Trying to antagonize me wont work and isn't too productive. 
Don't worry , I will get over it ....but for now , Yes,  I'm pissed ......It sucks what happened.


----------



## btuser (Feb 3, 2015)

I can understand why Seahawk fans are upset.  In fact, no one can relate more than a Patriots fan.   Twice.

Butler was coached hard on that exact play.  Browner disrupted the pick.  If you follow the stats it was safer bet than giving Lynch the ball.  Just an awesome defensive play.

Or, maybe HE KNEW THE PLAY*********†


----------



## johnpma (Feb 3, 2015)

begreen said:


> I wouldn't crow too loudly. The Pats were on the threshold of losing. It was only the worst call in Superbowl history and a great intercept that saved their butts. Great game none the less.


 Actually the deep catch by the Seahawks was great! The interception even greater! But the snap count change forcing the offside and moving the ball out of danger is why the Patriots are such a great organization. They not only play physical football but play strategic football too......After that that Irvin finished his team off with his bologna.....not sure I'd pick a fight with Gronk 

Congrats to the Patriots!! Only thing deflated now is Sherman's ego


----------



## johnpma (Feb 3, 2015)

alforit said:


> Dude , It was a really bad call. Trying to antagonize me wont work and isn't too productive.
> Don't worry , I will get over it ....but for now , Yes, I'm pissed ......It sucks what happened.


 Well I see what Carol was looking to do. The Patriots expected Lynch to punch it in. I think Pete Carol was playing the odds trying to use Lynch as a screen figuring the Pats would concentrate on just him allowing for a quick pass into the end zone. Better team won that's all......

I'm very surprised at the team's conduct at the end especially after winning the big game last year......


----------



## alforit (Feb 3, 2015)

johnpma said:


> Well I see what Carol was looking to do. The Patriots expected Lynch to punch it in. I think Pete Carol was playing the odds trying to use Lynch as a screen figuring the Pats would concentrate on just him allowing for a quick pass into the end zone. Better team won that's all......
> 
> I'm very surprised at the team's conduct at the end especially after winning the big game last year......




And another hugely risky aspect to that last call was that they entrusted the potentially game winning last play of the Super Bowl to a rookie receiver ??. That's just unbelievable and ridiculous. That's too much pressure and expectation to put on someone like that in that circumstance. And just another reason to add to the shock from everyone as to why??

And yes that defensive play by the patriots was a great play. Don't want to detract from that.

The fight that happened with Seattle was uncalled for. But can only imagine the shock and anger they were feeling by seeing their team lose by the hand of their own . They took it out on New England and it was inexcusable. They were equally upset by that  call .


----------



## claydogg84 (Feb 3, 2015)

alforit said:


> And another hugely risky aspect to that last call was that they entrusted the potentially game winning last play of the Super Bowl to a rookie receiver ??. That's just unbelievable and ridiculous. That's too much pressure and expectation to put on someone like that in that circumstance. And just another reason to add to the shock from everyone as to why??
> 
> And yes that defensive play by the patriots was a great play. Don't want to detract from that.
> 
> The fight that happened with Seattle was uncalled for. But can only imagine the shock and anger they were feeling by seeing their team lose by the hand of their own . They took it out on New England and it was inexcusable. They were equally upset by that  call .



You should be the coach.


----------



## Michael Golden (Feb 3, 2015)

Go Buckeyes! Wait......wrong game! I wanted to see a tie......o well


----------



## btuser (Feb 3, 2015)

Whenever the pats are in the playoffs I get the fever.  I watch all year but when its off season I go full junkie and start listening to sports radio.  Last two weeks have been nuts. Pretty sad commentary on the state of journalism.  Revealing to say the least.  

Now that the game is over we can start asking ourselves the important questions.   Is Brady the greatest quarterback of all time (including alternate and/or parallel universes devoid of  Mario Manninghams and sticky helmets),  or would mighty mouse have the slightest chance in a fight against Superman.  

I vote no for obvious reasons.  Mighty Mouse is a cartoon and  Superman is a real guy.  There's no way a cartoon could ever beat up a real guy.


----------



## johnpma (Feb 4, 2015)

This is the kind of classless crap that really irritates me about team players in professional sports:

"After his third-quarter touchdown, Baldwin appeared to mock pull down his pants and squat over the brown football"

As an owner of a team you bet your last dollar this assclown would be looking for a new job on Monday!!


----------

